# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Wie heeft er wel eens beenmerg aan iemand gegeven, donor geweest dus?

## chicka1958

Ik ben benieuwd of iemand wel is beenmerg heeft gegeven aan een persoon. Ik in dit geval aan mijn zus die leukemie had. Ze leeft gelukkig nog. Maar als iemand dit ook heeft ondergaan zou ik graag is in contact komen met die/een persoon ivm klachten na de donatie. Het gaat dan om lichamelijke klachten die ik eraan heb overgehouden, ik weet namelijk niet of dit normaal is. (Ik zou het zo weer doen, maar ben toch benieuwd) Met een groet Chicka

----------


## Déylanna

Hey lieverdje,

Hoe gaat het nu met je zus???
En jou klachten die je aan die donatie hebt overgehouden, zijn die al verdwenen??
Knap van je dat je dat hebt gedaan!!!!
Het is natuurlijk wel logisch dat je iemand wilt helpen, als je kan helpen. Maar toch vind ik het een hele grote opgave om zoiets te doen. Het is immers niet niks, toch??
Ik vind het echt super super moedig van je!! Je bent een toppertje!!

Dikke knuffeltjes en heel veel Xxxxxxxxx
Déylanna

----------


## chicka1958

:EEK!: Een reactie :EEK!: en nog wel van onze eigen Dey :Stick Out Tongue: . Meis met mijn zus gaat het wel hoor. Ze heeft wel allerlei naslepen van haar ziekte. Door de chemo en de bestraling etc kan ze bv geen kinderen krijgen. Haar nieren werken slecht etc. En zo kan ik nog wel een aantal dingen opnoemen die door en de chemo en de bestraling niet goed zijn. Ze is altijd moe etc. Toch is ze er nog, ze leeft gelukkig nog. De donatie is al zo,n 12 jaar geleden hoor. Iedereen in de familie is getest want alles moet overeen komen met haar cellen etc. Als er niemand in de familie zou zijn die donor kon of wilde wezen zou ze op de donorlijst komen. Mijn cellen kwamen als enige overeen met die van haar, en ja ik ben eerlijk, je denkt niet na maar doet het gewoon. Je krijgt allemaal testen en een opname in het ziekenhuis waar dus onder narcose mijn beenmerg is weggehaald en s,avonds na behandeling bij haar via een infuus is ingebracht, mijn beenmerg dus. Dit, kan ik je zeggen is heel emotioneel om te beleven. Maar nu even waar ik last van blijf houden is, een niet heel groot probleem hoor, alleen het word steeds erger. Ik heb na de donatie last van mijn linkerbeen gekregen, een soort dood gevoel aan de linker zijkant van mijn been. Laten we zeggen vanaf mijn heup tot onder de knie en scheenbeen dus niet de voet. En alles alleen aan de linkerkant van mijn linkerbeen. Nu de laatste jaren merk ik dat mijn been steeds heel erg prikkeld, tintelt net of ze er steeds met spelden inprikken, snap je? Dit is niet pijnlijk maar een vervelend gevoel omdat het heel vaak gebeurd. Het is ook niet continu aanwezig en het is ook niet voorspelbaar wanneer ik er last van heb. Ik kan er in rust stand, of lopend last van krijgen, maar dat is wisselend. Het laatste jaar nu gaat het heel branderig aanvoelen, maar het voelt niet heet aan, kortom het doet geen pijn maar is wel vervelend. Het zijn een soort aanvallen om het zo te zeggen, en wat het is ik zou het niet weten. Het enige wat ik weet en voel is dat de aanvallen steeds vaker komen, de soort speldenprikken en het branderige gevoel. Snap je Dey dat ik hoopte dat er iemand in Nederland was die ook beenmerg heeft gedoneerd waar ik even mee kon praten of ook deze persoon deze klachten heeft. En ja echt ik zou het zo weer doen, je kan even niet lopen van de pijn doordat het met dikke naalden(boren) uit je heup word gehaald, maar dat heb je ervoor over. Dat was het even lieverd, knuffffffffffffffffffffff van ChickaBijlage 45

----------


## Déylanna

Hey schatje,

Ik vind het sneu voor je dat er nog steeds niemand gereageerd heeft op je post.
Ik denk dat het misschien niet zo heel veel voorkomt dat iemand beenmerg doneert.
(zeg ook maar wat , hoor) Waarom vraag je niet eens aan je huisarts of die klachten van de donatie kunnen komen. Ik bedoel, je moet er niet te ligt over denken, je ervaart die klachten al vanaf die donatie. Vraag, als je dat nog niet gedaan hebt, aan je arts hoe dit kan. 

Hele dikke kussssss en een welverdiende knuffel,

----------


## chicka1958

Jah lief, ga ik ook eerdaags een keertje doen. Een keertje langs de huisarts, tis gewoon een heel vervelend gevoel. Ik zelf denk dat er een zenuw is geraakt ofzo. Ja ik ben ook maar een leek hoor, ik zou het ook niet weten lieverd, dus ja ik ga er een keer mee naar de huisarts. Ik denk ook niet dat het veel voorkomt dat iemand de juiste donor is voor iemand in de familie. Mijn zus had echt geluk. Maarja ik dacht probeer het gewoon op Medicity misschien dat er een reactie komt snap je. Maar jij lief bedankt, knufffffffffffff

----------


## chicka1958

Zo even een vervolg voor de mensen die dit gelezen hebben. Ik ben naar de dokter geweest en doorverwezen naar de Neuroloog. Wat ik over heb gehouden aan de beenmerg donatie is Meralgia Panaesthetica. Ik kan zeggen dat het vaak behoorlijk pijnlijk is. Ik heb het opgezocht op internet en het zijn precies de klachten de ik heb. Er is wat aan te doen door middel van injecties of een operatie. Injecties kan ik er maximaal een paar krijgen dan volgt een operatie. Met een groet Chicka

----------


## Petra717

Pfff, das niet niets Chicka! 
Goed dat je erachteraan bent gegaan! Beter laat dan nooit de wetenschap mag ik dit geval roepen. Hopelijk zullen de injecties helpen... Of is het nog niet door de neuroloog officieel vastgesteld? 
Hoor graag het gevolg! En heeeel veel sterkte!
Nogmaals Welcome Back! 

Knuffel, 
mij

----------


## chicka1958

> Pfff, das niet niets Chicka! 
> Goed dat je erachteraan bent gegaan! Beter laat dan nooit de wetenschap mag ik dit geval roepen. Hopelijk zullen de injecties helpen... Of is het nog niet door de neuroloog officieel vastgesteld? 
> Hoor graag het gevolg! En heeeel veel sterkte!
> Nogmaals Welcome Back! 
> 
> Knuffel, 
> mij


Hee hoi Petra, ja het is officieel vastgesteld meis, knufffffffffffff van mij

----------

